# Flash problem with Panasonic DMC-TZ1



## crofi_annan (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi, I wonder if anyone might have an idea of what is going on with my Panasonic.

I love the camera, but flash photography has suddenly become very problematic. I have recently taken it with me to several parties (i.e. indoors at night) and on every occasion, trying every possible flash setting, my photos come out as almost black or the subjects are pure white silhouettes. Very frustrating.

I have reset the cam back to its factory setting but this still happens. It never used to.

BTW ISO etc. is set to auto.

This is my last attempt to work out what's going on before banishing it to a camera shop (out of warranty).

Any ideas appreciated.

Caroline


----------



## reg (Jun 14, 2008)

I really don't know what to say except to get it into manual mode and try to work it out. This "problem" sounds very vague and I'd definitely do *all *that is possible before throwing some money at a camera store to "figure it out".


----------



## crofi_annan (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks reg, but it doesn't have a full manual mode. I have just taken the same shot with the same settings on my TZ1 and my boyfriend's Panasonic FX9 and his camera took a correctly exposed pic whereas mine is far too dark and red-tinged. I guess it's off to the camera shop for me...


----------



## King Mango (Jun 14, 2008)

Just in case the reset didn't actually take, I would double check the flash EV.


----------

